# compressors and air tools



## tractornut

just curious what type of compressors everyone has (oil lubed, oil less, single stage, two stage, etc.) and what air tools you use with it for your various jobs. 

i'll start i have a single stage 140 psi CH oil lubed compressor and i love the thing it easily runs my impact guns, paint sprayers, cut off tool, air drill, and sand blaster, and nail guns. i leave it plugged in and on all the time so its ready at a moments notice i just drain the water from the tank periodically. it is so quiet that i can run it in the middle of the night and not wake the neighbors.


----------



## Mark / Ohio

I have an old (late 80's I think without looking) Craftsman 3 Hp oil less direct drive. I can run it in the night *too* wake the neighbors.  Surprised really it has lasted as long as it has. I run it weekly to blow off the mowers during cutting season. I have an impact wrench, die grinder, ratchet wrench, paint sprayer, very light duty sand blaster, and tire inflater for it. Most valuble tool though is still my extended reach blow gun to keep the underside of my Deere dust free.


----------



## Ironmower

I have an old lincoln oil lubed compressor 30 gallon (I think), that was givin to me. It works good enough for now. But I'm gonna be in the market for a bigger, better one soon.


----------



## 89yt12

i got 2

a 2hp 20 gallon 125psi oil type craftsman, after 25 years it need a new motor  and regulator ..... pump is perfect, ill fix it soon i hope

1.5hp 26 gallon stand up 150psi oilless huskey that i got for next to nothing because the cord was cut when unpackaged, its loud, and i dont care much for oilless but dang if it aint doing the job pretty darn good, i got every air tool thats made just about, got a nice automatic wind up 50ft hose mount to the ceiling in the garage, use it alot for a general home owner, people always come to my house because of having shop air and tools to work on their stuff

got a ?????? what can i do to prolong the life of this oilless compressor are you suspose to spary any lube in the intake an any time or what??


----------



## tractornut

89yt12 said:


> i got 2
> 
> a 2hp 20 gallon 125psi oil type craftsman, after 25 years it need a new motor  and regulator ..... pump is perfect, ill fix it soon i hope
> 
> 1.5hp 26 gallon stand up 150psi oilless huskey that i got for next to nothing because the cord was cut when unpackaged, its loud, and i dont care much for oilless but dang if it aint doing the job pretty darn good, i got every air tool thats made just about, got a nice automatic wind up 50ft hose mount to the ceiling in the garage, use it alot for a general home owner, people always come to my house because of having shop air and tools to work on their stuff
> 
> got a ?????? what can i do to prolong the life of this oilless compressor are you suspose to spary any lube in the intake an any time or what??


not real sure if you are supposed to spray anything in the intake on an oilless but i do know that they pretty much use a giant rubber diaphragm like an aquarium air pump on stereriods


----------



## Mark777

tractornut said:


> just curious what type of compressors everyone has (oil lubed, oil less, single stage, two stage, etc.) and what air tools you use with it for your various jobs. ....


Hi gents!

One of my favorite topics .

I have a 2 stage, 7.5HP 80 gallon I/R in unison with a 5 HP,60 gallon Porter Cable (140 gallons of combined air and both are 240V). Just enough to inflate tires . 

Actually, it's plumbed through my small shop where I do painting and fabricating for my hobby projects.

Mark


----------



## tractornut

nice mark you are making me jealous with that set-up


----------

